# VCDS Help (Function not supported by the gateway)



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi guys, so I had my copy of VCDS delivered the other day from Gendan (HEX-V2 fully registered with Ross Tech) and I'm having a little trouble with simply running an auto-scan. I have registered the product and have even registered my VIN to the cable. However when I try and run an auto-scan I keep getting the message "function not supported by the gateway" as per below screenshot. Everything is connecting fine (led on cable flashing green) and I am testing the connection before running the scan which is saying "OK" as per below screenshot.

I have managed to run one successful scan which ran through each module but that was with the engine running. However since then I just keep getting the same error message on ignition or with the engine running. Am I doing something wrong? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Apologies as this isn't really Audi TT specific, but I can imagine there are quite few experienced VCDS users on here. I will be posting on the Ross Tech forum too once I am verified to post. Thanks.


----------



## motornoter (Jul 16, 2012)

I had an issue with connecting VCDS the other day and the problem turned out that the dongle and software were out of sync as our car is parked on the drive someway out of range from the house wifi set up. Moving the computer and cable nearer to the wifi hub completed an update which enabled VCDS to connect okay when back at the car.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You might try using your phone as a hot-spot for your PC next time you're in your car.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks both for the suggestion, I did update the drivers in the house before connecting to the car. But I will try tomorrow again with a hotspot on my phone active. Hopefully this solves the problem.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

That's weird... so HEX-V2 is reliant on a live internet connection?

I always use my HEX+CAN with the laptop offline...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you able to connect to a module without running an auto scan first?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

VCDS does work offline, in fact that's one of the advantages over OBDeleven which is cloud based.

However when you set it up, it's possible the cable and software are not synced because they don't have the same software versions. I always make a point of firing up my PC and running VCDS to check for updates before I head out to the garage especially if I haven't used it in a while.

I only mentioned using a smart phone as a hot-spot if you don't mind sitting in the car to update the software rather than packing everything up and heading back into the house to do it. VCDS doesn't require an internet connection to run VCDS, just for the software update download.

Make sure your laptop is connected to the internet, start VCDS and it will let you know if it needs to be updated or not. Make the update, then plug in the hex cable to the laptop's USB, run Test and that should do it.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> That's weird... so HEX-V2 is reliant on a live internet connection?
> 
> I always use my HEX+CAN with the laptop offline...


It shouldn't be, as mentioned above VCDS does not require an internet connection to work, only to update the drivers and software



MT-V6 said:


> Are you able to connect to a module without running an auto scan first?


Unfortunately not, the system just "not responds" and then throws an error message :?












SwissJetPilot said:


> VCDS does work offline, in fact that's one of the advantages over OBDeleven which is cloud based.
> 
> However when you set it up, it's possible the cable and software are not synced because they don't have the same software versions. I always make a point of firing up my PC and running VCDS to check for updates before I head out to the garage especially if I haven't used it in a while.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion, before connecting anything to the car I made sure both the software and drivers updated in the house. My router is only a meter or two away from my car in the drive anyway so a connection has been live when using the VCDS in the car this whole time.

I contacted Gendan yesterday and the adviser was unsure too. We got it to connect to the engine module and run a full scan just once by removing the cable from the car and computer with the engine running then reconnecting, however I have not been able to connect again using the same method. He reckons I may have an issue with the OBD side making a bad connection with the car and said he will send an extension type cable if the problem persists. However all my other generic OBD tools connect just fine so I doubt that is the issue. I also took away the trim around the OBD connector to have a closer look and all looks okay.

I'm starting to think the cable might just be faulty, quite disappointing given the price of the package


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Nipun* - Contact Ross Tech directly and let them know what's going on. Ewe Ross, the owner, has replied to me personally in the past, so they really have great customer service and should reply to you straight away.

They might even be able to diagnose the issue on-line in real time and determine what's going on.

https://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/support.php
https://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vag-com-faq.php
https://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/main_screen.php


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *Nipun* - Contact Ross Tech directly and let them know what's going on. Ewe Ross, the owner, has replied to me personally in the past, so they really have great customer service and should reply to you straight away.
> 
> They might even be able to diagnose the issue on-line in real time and determine what's going on.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes I will do, I am now verified to post in the forums too. However I will first reinstall the software and try the software on another laptop just to rule out any issues on my end.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

Just an update on my situation with VCDS. It seems re-installing the software has done the trick, the only thing I done different was to un-check the first tab about installing older drivers on the installation options page. Hope this helps anyone else out with a similar problem


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Just to explain the original error if anyone is interested.

On a MK 2 the OBD socket is only connected to the Gateway unit so all diagnostic comms to other ECUs have to be 'forwarded' by the Gateway. When VCDS starts it first establishes comms with the gateway. In the Autoscan function, VCDS interrogates the Gateway for a list of all the ECUs it knows about on your car and then VCDS tests each of these in turn. In cars that don't have a Gateway (or there is a comms fault) VCDS gets no response to the request for a list of available ECUs and therefore returns a 'Function not supported by Gateway' error.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

John949 said:


> Just to explain the original error if anyone is interested.
> 
> On a MK 2 the OBD socket is only connected to the Gateway unit so all diagnostic comms to other ECUs have to be 'forwarded' by the Gateway. When VCDS starts it first establishes comms with the gateway. In the Autoscan function, VCDS interrogates the Gateway for a list of all the ECUs it knows about on your car and then VCDS tests each of these in turn. In cars that don't have a Gateway (or there is a comms fault) VCDS gets no response to the request for a list of available ECUs and therefore returns a 'Function not supported by Gateway' error.


Cheers for the explanation John. Was there anything I was doing wrong or a particular sequence I should follow when connecting? Or do you think there was just a problem with the first installation?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

As was pointed out to me by *TT-driver*, it's possible that after going through an Auto-Scan or spending time browsing the menus, one or more of the controllers can remain "on" even after the VCDS program is turned off, the HEX-V2 cable disconnected and the car shut down, closed and locked.

To determine if this is the case, check to see if the emergency flasher switch is still illuminated 15-20 minutes after the VCDS testing has been completed. If it remains illuminated, this indicates a module may still be "on" and the battery is being run down.

You can run a scan with the engine running or with just the ignition on. But if you're scanning with the ignition on and you plan on playing around with it for a while, it's a good idea to put a trickle charger on the battery to avoid draining it.

It was recommended that you always end the testing in the reverse order of starting it...

Starting a VCDS scan -
1.) Power up laptop
2.) Connect cable
3.) Ignition on
4.) Start VCDS

To be on the safe side, it doesn't hurt to start and stop the engine after completing a VCDS scan just to be sure all the modules go back to sleep before you close and lock the vehicle. In some cases, if some of the instrument light stay on, a quick trip around the block will reset them. If you're still unsure, just go back, follow the steps above, run another AutoScan, and then shut everything down in reverse order.

There's a good "getting started" video here from the Humble Mechanic -

*VCDS Tutorial ~ How to Use VCDS Scan Tool*





Here's an open box review I posted a few years ago for reference. And be sure to go to Ross Tech and spend some time going through their tutorial videos for how to perform various scans.

*FAQ - VCDS Open Box Review*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1928927

*FAQ - Ross Tech VCDS "How to" Videos*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850911


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

Nipun said:


> Just an update on my situation with VCDS. It seems re-installing the software has done the trick, the only thing I done different was to un-check the first tab about installing older drivers on the installation options page. Hope this helps anyone else out with a similar problem


Turns out re-installing the software didn't actually solve my issue with VCDS as the same issues persisted. In the end I ended up posting on the Ross Tech forum where Uwe advised that I probably have a bad connection to the port on my car, apparently a common issue on these?

So I've been using it like this the last couple of days and its working flawlessly. Obviously not ideal going forward but interesting to know if anyone else has had this issue and if they used an OBD extension or anything similar to good effect?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Are the pins clean? They are vulnerable to dirt being so close to the footwell. Might be worth giving it a clean with some contact cleaner?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

lol that is weird

I"ve never had this issue before.

Maybe when pushing the post back into the kickpanel trim (after cleaning it as MT meniotned) ensure it's clicked all the way home. I also allways shove the ross tech cable into the OBD port and give it a good wiggle to ensure it's seated all the way.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Are the pins clean? They are vulnerable to dirt being so close to the footwell. Might be worth giving it a clean with some contact cleaner?


I'll certainly try some contact cleaner, the idea of dirt build up never occurred to me. Thanks MT



IPG3.6 said:


> lol that is weird
> 
> I've never had this issue before.
> 
> Maybe when pushing the post back into the kickpanel trim (after cleaning it as MT mentioned) ensure it's clicked all the way home. I also always shove the ross tech cable into the OBD port and give it a good wiggle to ensure it's seated all the way.


I do this too when seating the interface! If I try to pass the interface through the plastic trim (whilst it's off the car) there is some resistance, so maybe it isn't fully going into the port whilst it's housed. It's obviously not a design flaw if no one else has this issue, maybe my port is just worn out, it does wobble a lot when you connect the interface.

The guys at Gendan said their most common complaint from customers is connectivity issues usually from worn out OBD ports due to overuse. They're sending me out a 1 meter extension cable so I may actually just re-route the port. I'll post updates with how I get on...


----------

